

Firefox 31 for developers - merrua
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox/Releases/31

======
gulbrandr
Firefox dev tools are becoming better and better. I disabled Firebug a few
weeks ago, I don't miss it.

~~~
EnderMB
A part of me is annoyed that Firefox has spent so long trying to build a set
of dev tools when Firebug was already an established tool for them.

I agree that the dev tools are a lot better, and I've recently removed Firebug
as well, but I've spent many months annoyed at Firefox dev tools appearing
when I've wanted to inspect an element using Firebug. Firebug has been a
resource hog for a long time now, but I feel that I stuck with it for longer
than I should have because the Firefox dev tools were an annoyance.

Is there a specific reason why Mozilla didn't just ask the creator of Firebug
if they could merge his work into the Firefox source, and build on the
creators already good work.

~~~
gulbrandr
_We thought long and hard about including Firebug wholesale and considered
several approaches to integrating it. An early prototype of the Inspector even
included a significant portion of Firebug. Ultimately, integration proved to
be too challenging and would have required rewrites that would have been
equivalent to starting over._

Source: [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/10/firefox-developer-tools-
an...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/10/firefox-developer-tools-and-firebug/)

------
bellerocky
Something I don't get about the Firefox developer tools is why they make the
console logging unavailable if I've defined console as a window level
variable, overwritten for the purposes of extending its behavior.

This only happens for the Firefox tools. Firebug, Safari and Chrome web
inspector don't care. We do this so we can enable and disable console
statements for debugging purposes. We monkey patched console, and because of
that I can't use Firefox developer tools at all. It's a shame.

~~~
mnemonik
Works for me:

    
    
        > c = console
        Console {  }
        > window.console = {}
        Object {  }
        > c.log("hello")
        undefined
        "hello"
    

If you could provide specific steps-to-reproduce and/or a test case, then
dropping those in a bug is the best way to get the behavior fixed:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Firefox&c...](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Firefox&component=Developer%20Tools%3A%20Console)

------
codygman
Awesome, I've been waiting for "copy as curl"! The dev tools are improving
steadily.

Using the xmonad window manager the color selector window gets sent to the
background. Perhaps this could automatically work if the color selector window
provided Extended Window Manager Hints?

If not, does anyone know the name of the window the color selctor opens so I
can make the color dropper work by forcing it to float?

~~~
bgrins
The eyedropper is using a panel with a call to openPopupAtScreen to open it
([http://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/browser/devtoo...](http://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/browser/devtools/eyedropper/eyedropper.js#195)).

I'm not sure exactly in what ways this is failing, but please file a bug under
"Developer Tools: Inspector" if you have STR and we can try to narrow it down:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Firefox](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Firefox).

~~~
codygman
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1042863](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1042863)

------
CmonDev
What is happening with asm.js?

~~~
JohnTHaller
It's still awesome. And it's benefiting from the speed improvements in the
rest of Firefox even when a release is done without specific asm.js
enhancements.

------
mundanevoice
still miles behind chrome devtools..

